# Smudgey wax job! help?!



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the same color and use mothers California gold polish and carnuba wax and get zero smudges on car. For now maybe re wash car and see if that helps


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Sassy'11 said:


> Hi All,.. I have a 2011 Cruze, black metallic granite. Shes beautiful and I love her!!! Had her for just a month now and thought I'd give her a fresh coat of wax. Now shes all smudgey and looks lik CRAP! I used turtle wax ice.... is there any way to get it off?
> 
> thanks


You need to get something called a cleaner wax/polish...what these do is remove any old wax and then they also remove swirls etc...then you want to put a sealant wax ontop of the cleaner wax (NXT 2.0 for example).

It's a two step process....you can go one step further and put a carnuba ontop of the sealant wax for a more deep shine...carnuba doesn't last as long as a sealant wax does usually only about 2 weeks where as a sealant wax can last upto 6 months.

My advice would be to get a california clay bar kit and use that on your car as it comes with a cleaner wax along with the clay bar....this will get your car really clean and then choose a sealant or carnuba wax.

I have used that turtle wax ice and I find it does get cloudy, it isn't too bad if you buff it off with a orbital polisher.

hope this helps??


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

This does help me alot, thanks. I was horrified thinking that I may have somehow messed up my baby! I used ICE on my civic, but my civic was grey, so it probably did the same thing but was hard to notice. My Cruze is shiney, but can see the smudgeies when looking up close. Black is hard to keep clean but so much nicer than the blue. thanks again for the help,.. I got to go shopping now!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

As long as you didn't swirl it while applying the wax, it probably isn't any kind of serious damage. You really only need to worry about cleaning the old wax off. Whiteco has some good advice, get yourself a nice clay bar and make sure the car is smooth to the touch before you wax it again. Also, be sure you're using products that are meant to be applied by hand. Some waxes/polishes are designed to be used on a machine, and they will look bad or even damage a car if improperly applied.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> As long as you didn't swirl it while applying the wax, it probably isn't any kind of serious damage. You really only need to worry about cleaning the old wax off. Whiteco has some good advice, get yourself a nice clay bar and make sure the car is smooth to the touch before you wax it again. Also, be sure you're using products that are meant to be applied by hand. Some waxes/polishes are designed to be used on a machine, and they will look bad or even damage a car if improperly applied.


This wax is for manual application, Turtlewax ICE, and it did a beautiful job on my grey civic. But Im learning that its going to take a bit more time and effort and thought to keep my cruze clean,  thats ok though,.. nothing better than washing and polishing on a beautiful sunny afternoon!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...didn't *Mr. Miyagi* divulge the secret to a flawless wax job as being _"...wax *on*, wax *off*..."_


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

wax on a cloudy day!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ice wax shouldn't leave swirls... But like said above cleaner wax or claybar will work.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I just bought a kit from Meguiars that has the NXT wax in it. I am about to buy a clay bar and spend an afternoon cleaning the car. I've had it for a month and have yet to wash it. If it ever stops raining I plan to clean it up! I've heard you should not apply wax in a circular motion. Any validity to this or does it matter how wax is applied?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with WhitEco..

Cleaner/Wax Claybar followed by Sealant followed by a good Carnuba...A little work but well worth it. Living very near Piedmont Triad International airport, I clay all my vehicles twice a year that are garaged, and 4 times a year for the one that sits outside...followed by sealant and wax. I use www.chemicalguys.com products and have found their products work well. Go on and wipe off very easily.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have always applied in circles. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

It says right on the bottle apply in circles....you aren't wrong


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

You can apply in circles or not... most people do, but some people fear that if they are going to run the risk of swirl marks (nothing can ever be 100% clean) that circular motions will actually increase the rate at which they appear. This is why I do strait lines.


----------

